# AS Monaco - FC Nantes



## BetAdvice (Apr 6, 2012)

All the money that the new Russian owners of the club spent on 
bringing new players during the winter transfer window 
has finally begun to be paid. They are very motivated 
(each player get 5000 euros for a win).Monaco play very well lately.
In the last five games Monaco didn't lose. They won four of last five 
matches and only one draw. With the other side, Nantes doesn't know what is 
victory for five previous matches. I see here clear victory for the home side!

My prediction: 1

Good luck!


----------

